# Summers family



## LTsteamdrifter (Aug 8, 2007)

Good morning all,
I am trying to find out if the fishing family 'Summers' of Peterhead (past owners of steam drifters) are in any way related to the Ramsgate family of the same name, who were also steam drifter owners.
I should be pleased if anyone could be of help.


----------

